# Cannot install wireshark on FreeBSD 7.3 with KDE



## ccc (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi,

I have FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE-p2 with KDE and I've done a ports tree update, but I cannot install (reinstall) wireshark from the ports:

```
# cd /usr/ports/net/wireshark
# make reinstall clean
===>   wireshark-1.6.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.6 - found
===>   wireshark-1.6.5_1 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   wireshark-1.6.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   wireshark-1.6.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>   wireshark-1.6.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract - found
===>   wireshark-1.6.5_1 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   wireshark-1.6.5_1 depends on shared library: pcre.1 - found
===>   wireshark-1.6.5_1 depends on shared library: smi.2 - found
===>   wireshark-1.6.5_1 depends on shared library: adns.1 - found
===>   wireshark-1.6.5_1 depends on shared library: GeoIP.5 - found
===>   wireshark-1.6.5_1 depends on shared library: gnutls.47 - found
===>   wireshark-1.6.5_1 depends on shared library: gcrypt.18 - found
===>   wireshark-1.6.5_1 depends on shared library: gcrypt.18 - found
===>   wireshark-1.6.5_1 depends on shared library: iconv.3 - found
===>   wireshark-1.6.5_1 depends on shared library: intl - found
===>   wireshark-1.6.5_1 depends on shared library: atk-1.0.0 - found
===>   wireshark-1.6.5_1 depends on shared library: glib-2.0.0 - found
===>   wireshark-1.6.5_1 depends on shared library: gtk-x11-2.0.0 - found
===>   wireshark-1.6.5_1 depends on shared library: pango-1.0.0 - found
===>  Configuring for wireshark-1.6.5_1
checking build system type... i386-portbld-freebsd7.3
checking host system type... i386-portbld-freebsd7.3
checking target system type... i386-portbld-freebsd7.3
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... no
checking for nawk... nawk
checking whether gmake sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking how to create a ustar tar archive... gnutar
checking for gcc... cc
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables...
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking for style of include used by gmake... GNU
checking dependency style of cc... gcc3
checking whether cc understands -c and -o together... yes
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes
checking whether c++ accepts -g... yes
checking dependency style of c++... gcc3
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cpp
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /usr/bin/sed
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... /usr/bin/grep -E
checking for fgrep... /usr/bin/grep -F
checking for ld used by cc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... (cached) 262144
checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes
checking whether the shell understands "+="... no
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for objdump... objdump
checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all
checking for ar... ar
checking for strip... strip
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from cc object... ok
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking for dlfcn.h... yes
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... (cached) yes
checking whether c++ accepts -g... (cached) yes
checking dependency style of c++... (cached) gcc3
checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... c++ -E
checking for objdir... .libs
checking if cc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no
checking for cc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if cc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if cc static flag -static works... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the cc linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd7.3 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking for shl_load... no
checking for shl_load in -ldld... no
checking for dlopen... yes
checking whether a program can dlopen itself... yes
checking whether a statically linked program can dlopen itself... no
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... no
checking for ld used by c++... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking whether the c++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking for c++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if c++ PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if c++ static flag -static works... yes
checking if c++ supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if c++ supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the c++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd7.3 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl
checking for bison... bison -y
checking for bison... /usr/local/bin/bison
checking for flex... flex
checking lex output file root... lex.yy
checking lex library... -lfl
checking whether yytext is a pointer... yes
checking for flex... /usr/bin/flex
checking for pod2man... /usr/local/bin/pod2man
checking for pod2html... /usr/local/bin/pod2html
checking for xdg-open... /usr/local/bin/xdg-open
checking for python... /usr/local/bin/python2.6
checking for doxygen... /usr/local/bin/doxygen
checking for doxygen... yes
checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no
checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... no
checking for pkg-config... /usr/local/bin/pkg-config
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for LIBGNUTLS... yes
gnuTLS found, enabling ssl decryption
checking for libgcrypt-config... /usr/local/bin/libgcrypt-config
checking for LIBGCRYPT - version >= 1.1.92... yes
libgcrypt found, enabling ipsec decryption
checking for libsmi >= 2... yes
checking for xsltproc... /usr/local/bin/xsltproc
checking for xsltproc... yes
checking for xmllint... /usr/local/bin/xmllint
checking for xmllint... yes
checking for fop... no
checking for fop... no
checking for elinks... no
checking for elinks... no
checking for lynx... no
checking for lynx... no
checking for hhc.exe... no
checking for hhc.exe... no
checking for pkgproto... no
checking for pkgmk... no
checking for pkgtrans... no
checking for rpm... yes
checking to see if we can redefine _topdir... yes
checking for dpkg-buildpackage... no
checking for xcodebuild... no
checking for hdiutil... no
checking for bless... no
checking whether we can add -Wall -W to CFLAGS... yes
checking whether we can add -Wextra to CFLAGS... yes
checking whether we can add -Wdeclaration-after-statement to CFLAGS... yes
checking whether we can add -Wendif-labels to CFLAGS... yes
checking whether we can add -Wpointer-arith to CFLAGS... yes
checking whether we can add -Wno-pointer-sign to CFLAGS... yes
checking whether we can add -Warray-bounds to CFLAGS... no
checking whether we can add -Wcast-align to CFLAGS... yes
checking whether we can add -Wformat-security to CFLAGS... yes
checking whether we can add -fexcess-precision=fast to CFLAGS... no
checking whether we can add -Wl,--as-needed to LDFLAGS... yes
checking whether we should treat compiler warnings as errors... no
checking for platform-specific compiler flags... none needed
checking for platform-specific linker flags... none needed
checking whether to use /usr/local for headers and libraries... yes
checking whether to use /usr/local for headers and libraries... yes
checking for GNU sed as first sed in PATH... no
checking if profile builds must be generated... no
checking for pkg-config... /usr/local/bin/pkg-config
checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.4.0... no
*** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
*** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
*** [B]exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
configure: error: GTK+ 2.4 or later isn't available, so Wireshark can't be compiled[/B]
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to marcus@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/net/wireshark/work/wireshark-1.6.5/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/wireshark.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/wireshark.
```

Which package is *GTK+ 2.4*? Is it x11-toolkits/gtk20?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 1, 2012)

ccc said:
			
		

> Which package is *GTK+ 2.4*? Is it x11-toolkits/gtk20?


Yep. Strange though. It's a proper dependency so the port should pick it up if it isn't installed.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 1, 2012)

The x11-toolkits/gtk20 port is at version 2.24, the configure script seems to expect 2.4? Should be ok then.


```
checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.4.0... no
```

I have (and had) Wireshark installed (x11-toolkits/gtk20 as well), so I just tried a *make* to make sure. No problem at all.

I captured the configure stage:


```
checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.4.0... yes (version 2.24.6)
```

I suggest you reinstall x11-toolkits/gtk20 and try again.


----------

